

Bayes vs. Paul the Psychic Octopus - bendyBus
http://jasmcole.com/2015/02/07/bayes-vs-paul-the-psychic-octopus/#more-15290

======
gus_massa
Argentinean here. Paul almost always chose the German flag. If you learn to
choose the German flag you'll get a high probability of predicting the outcome
of a football match :(.

